# Mr. Jingles' Cauldron Creep - Part Two



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pics and details in the tutorial!

I see you're using my favorite little motor! LOL


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Hey Dave, I just bought 10 of those motors the other day for under 6 bucks with a 5 dollar off coupon from electronic-goldmine. the sale is over (it was a one day thing) but normal price is $7.00 not $9.00 like all electronics.com If your like me now is the time to get the deals. 

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034

oops. now its up to 7.99 still, they have coupons on the homepage. good luck shopping


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

love this prop and your website is great!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, loach!
I get the E-mails periodically from Electronic Goldmine and I saw those motors were back. I've still got a pretty good supply of them from a previous sale.


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Zumba, more to come this week. Part three is coming along with video.


----------

